# change my filters or not?



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

i have a pretty recent 55 gallon tank i got at walmart with 2 oscars and a blue lobster in it. ive had it running since september and have never changed the blue filters that it came with. the problem is ive been getting high ammonia readings with my api test kit for a while now. not any problems with fish behavior they seem to be fine but they did just recently developed a white edge on the tip of there tail and dorsal fins. ive added some ammonia reducer stuff i got from petco and it worked for a while but it comes back, i do water changes weekly, will do every few days now and see if that works better, but what about the filters???? i have been rinsing them out with every water change, there are 2 of the blue ones in my filter set up, but just wondered if i should go ahead and change them out since they have been in there for 3 months. they are not messed up or anything like coming apart just didnt know if after that much time if they are not as effective as new ones


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If the media is staying together and you're rinsing it out and flow is not impeded, then I would think they'd be okay. However not knowing what model filter you have, I personally would probably go no further than 4-6 weeks.

Need to figure out what's causing the ammonia problem.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

oscars are dirty fish, they create a lot of waste, depending on what filter you have u might need to upgrade the size


----------



## kert1224 (Nov 22, 2010)

most filter cartriges have carbon in them, the foam/sponge/particle catching part can be cleaned pretty easily but the carbon is the part that gets plugged up so if your tank is not quite as clear as it used to be or if it smells then it time to replace the carbon. i barely ever actually replace my filter foam (i have canister filters), about three days after i change my water i clean the filters. i clean the foam and polishing filters and stuff and make sure the clorinated water never touches the biomax. clorine kills the benificial bacteria. 

on to the ammonia problem... if by "recent tank" you mean not cycled then thats your problem. i dont know what type of filter your useing but if you dont have something with a big biological base your always gonna have some problems. especially with oscars. the marineland biowheels are great hang on back filter. probably the best biological for hang on the back. good idea to take some gravel out of a friends tank or a local privatly owned pet shop that u trust, put in a bowl, and put in your clorine, ammonia, and chloramine free tank. will help with cycling and biological breakdown. also check out some stuff from microbe lift called special blend and nite out 2. best of luck
we would also beable to help more if we knew what filter u had. these also make great biological additions just ran by a bubbler....
Aquarium Sponge Filters at AquariumGuys.com


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

You are going to always have problems with two Oscars in a 55 gallon tank. Water quality problems for sure and aggression problems ALMOST for sure.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

the filter is what came with the tank... aqua tech 30-60 power filter with bio-fiber biological filtration and ez-change #3 filter cartridges..... its also a hang on the back type.....just figured with nothing else i will just do water changes every 2 or 3 days and see if that helps..... as far as cycling goes, i did it with a few cheap feeder gold fish,, went really fast like a week no BS,,,, went from no ammonia to super high then nitrites showed then nitrate then no ammonia , everything went like magic then added 2 oscars a blue lobster and a tiny pleco but the lobster got him in about 2 days... and that was all in the first part of september so about 3 months ago


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a few questions that might help us better understand your situation.

How long after you cycled your tank did you start having ammonia problems. You mentioned you've been using ammonia reducers. How long have you been using them, which kind are you using, and how fast does the ammonia come back? What is your typical tank maintenance? How often do you change the water? Do you vacuum the gravel? Do you clean your filter and, if so, how?

Sorry for so many questions, but these are all related to possible causes of higher ammonia levels. Also, I'm still a relatively new aquarist, but a quick check online suggests that 2 Oscars in a 55 gal is definitely a problem, at least in terms of bioload. Below is a useful care site I found that recommends 55-70 gal for the first Oscar and >100 gal for two. Also, it is very likely that your filter is not nearly powerful enough for this job. You may need to get a second one to go with it.

Oscar Care


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like to me with the info the OP has given that the bio load is to much for the benificial bacteria to handle. The tank does not have sufficient biological filtration as evidenced by a cycled tank with chronic elevated ammonia levels.

The quickest fix would be to remove one of the oscars. How big are they now?
What I would do is to add another HOB like a Bio Wheel, like what was suggested by kert. Than add some rocks, fake plants or some type of structures to give the bacteria other places to colonize besides in the filters.

Treat your water with Seachem Prime. It will detoxify the ammonia as well as remove the chlorine/chlormaine.

If your oscars are still small they will be okay in your tank as long as you increase the biological filtration capacity. Once they get to 5.5-6 inches it will be time to rehome one of them no matter what.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Have the same filters. Aquatech 30/60. The filter cartridges should be changed not rinsed every 2-3 weeks. The activated carbon can only absorb so much, then it starts to release the toxins it is supposed to be filtering back into your tank. I stripped down the cartridge frames on mine and cut my own filter pads. I add my carbon to a filter bag and just stuff it in behind the pad. It cuts the cost down of changing them every 2-3 weeks.i


----------

